# Tanelorn and I are going camping



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, we're taking the whole family deep into the woods somewhere and should be back on Monday (or late Sunday night). So please be at peace until our return and help each other in lovingkindness!


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

Tired, very stiff and sore, but happy. Beautiful weekend with the family.


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

I am so happy for your happiness. To be a family loving one another is what we all want on this forum. I am crying for your happiness.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha~ Oh Iam if you only knew how it went! It was a GREAT time and yet also oddly frustrating. 

Dear Hubby and our son and I are all introverts, so our idea of ideal camping would be: find a place in the middle of nowhere with no people and rough it--enjoy the peace and silence of nature and maybe point out a neat bird. I particularly like to write in the quiet of nature; Dear Hubby likes to draw; our son likes to read. No noise; no people; no schedule! 

Our daughter is a (capital E) EXTROVERT (bolded), and a city-girl to boot! So her idea of ideal camping is a lower-grade hotel suite! :lol: Okay...she MIGHT set foot in a cabin if she had the right pair of designer boyfriend jeans (heehee) but it better have a bed and the camp should be full of people and activities (like horeseback riding, archery, canoeing and rock climbing). Plus the activities need to be scheduled! 

So yeah--we come from differing ideas of camping


----------



## iamnottheonlyone (May 9, 2010)

In any case, I am glad you enjoyed your weekend and each other.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

As a fellow introvert, I've often thought about taking up hunting. I'd never shoot anything, but "stuck" alone in the woods and having to be "real quiet" sounds like a great time to me some days!!!

And hey - have fun checking each other for ticks!!!


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/3tiPndMqxLQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay--I do believe that a closer tick inspection just *MAY* be in order. Yes...we were deep, deep in the woods. Yes, we have no ticks here in the Pacific Northwest but those ticks can be TRICKY!


----------

